# whew, eggbound



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Gotta watch these girls, had one eggbound tonight but caught it in time and saved her and the egg.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done Scott! Can you tell us a little bit about how you suspected egg binding and what you did to help? This is a fairly common problem and can be deadly if not successfully tended to.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WTG Scott! I would love to know how to tell as this could help with my parrotlet also! Before I know it my lil girl will be at that age and it would be a great advantage to know how to save her if needed.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

What is egg bounding? I herd that before i think and I never knew what exactly it was.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

This question should explain it Rosey:

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/1570/articles/eggbind.htm


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Generally an eggbound hen just looks stoved up and many times the back end will be pumping a bit. They'll start out in the nest and then eventually move off and at this point you know somethings wrong by both thier looks and actions. Time is critical and 24 hrs plus after the fact things are getting critical. There are two choices, First you try to help it out, Second you drain the egg and remove. This situation was easy as the egg was a third of the way out. The vent was stretched hard and bruised and everthing had a dry look, in other words it was obvious that this egg wasn't going anywhere. the first thing I did was start a hot shower with a lot of steam and hold her in the steam from the shower, this helps relax things and moistion up the vent area. After a bit I genty starting working the egg out from the back side with my finger, then it was "pop goes the weasle" for her second egg I'll drop some cod liver down her and swab the inside of her vent with same. The hard ones are where can't see the egg but it is just inside, the same applys but you want to lubricate the inside of the vent and give the bird another chance to drop on her own. In "all" these cases you have to make sure that you are not jumping the gun !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Cod liver oil works great in helping out. I did have a racing homer years back say about 1982 . I had came home from work went to take care of the birds. Noticed she was gasping for air and trying to lay the first egg. I picked her up and she died right then. I decide to rmove the egg and set it under other birds. It hatched fine. Hated loseing the bird. I had bought for a breeder and had only had her about 4 weeks.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I was kinda worried about this second egg and now I was worried for a good reason as this one is going to be more difficult and now its a matter of just saving the hen. The good thing is that I new it was coming so it's not to late to deal with it.


----------

